# Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Got a female getting ready to spit out her babies. If anybody wants any, let me know!


----------



## spencer25 (Aug 29, 2008)

I would be interested, do you know approx how much shipping is to maryland?


----------

